# Last Minute Guesses - Gender Scan *TOMORROW!!* nov 6th



## xZoeyx

Okay so I have posted this a couple of times but I want some last minute up to date guesses!!

Free virtual cookies for all who are correct! My gender scan is next wednesday, so 7 days away, making it the 6th November!!

Please try to only post if you have guessed based on a theory rather than just a complete random guess, thank you :happydance:

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 1.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 27









Scan 2.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Lez2688

I think girl :) x


----------



## nats77

I would say girl b the skull, but is that white one the nub? It's a bit difficult to make out, but if it is then I would say boy based on that. 
Sorry guess that doesn't help lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a baby girl :)


----------



## xZoeyx

Well my last poll everyone went boy, it was something like 16-3 cos one of the girls votes was me. 

There is a visible nub on there that looks boy like but this scan I was 11+6/12w at most so still a chance it could be wrong but most have said blu! I'm hoping for a little girl but I'm pretty certain now that it's a boy. Lol


----------



## capegirl7

I think little boy


----------



## xZoeyx

Only 6 days to go!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

The nub looks as if it's pointing upwards from the spine so :blue: :D x


----------



## bookworm0901

:blue:


----------



## Alpinestars

Boy nub IMO !
X


----------



## xZoeyx

2 days to go everyone, please vote on the poll aswell as typing your guess :D


----------



## Baby3bakin

I guess boy due to angle of nub!


----------



## tdog

I'd guess :blue: aswel hun xx


----------



## xZoeyx

Scan tomorrow :D 08:10am!


----------



## bookworm0901

xZoeyx said:


> Scan tomorrow :D 08:10am!

Agh I'm jealous an excited for you!! Good luck


----------



## tdog

:wohoo: so exciting :) xx


----------



## xZoeyx

Thank you! I'm so nervous that something's wrong!


----------



## MrsGax

I'm guessing boy!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Goodluck for your scan!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck :) My scan is also tomorrow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan today! :)


----------



## tdog

What time the scan hun? Can't wait for updates :) xx


----------



## xZoeyx

I can confirm it's a baby boy!! As suspected :)

Bit ahead in leg and belly but all good and healthy!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, congratulations!


----------



## tdog

xZoeyx said:


> I can confirm it's a baby boy!! As suspected :)
> 
> Bit ahead in leg and belly but all good and healthy!!

Yey congrats hun :) xx


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats!!! I know you feel so much better! Glad little man is healthy!


----------



## Lez2688

Congratulations!! :) x


----------



## xZoeyx

Thank you everyone :hugs: 

I am really happy, as much as I would have loved a little girl, this is my baby boy and hes going to be showered with nothing but the strongest love I can possibly provide!


----------



## sfish

Congratulations x


----------

